# Advice requested for "no running/jumping/playing" after nuetering



## Jumpingjoey (Feb 1, 2014)

Our 14-month-old is getting neutered today. I'm seeking tips on keeping him mentally stimulated for the 7-10 days he cannot run, jump, play, or even walk in the neighborhood. 

He will be crated (which he loves), and have different Kongs and antlers we will continue to provide him.

Any tips are greatly appreciated...thanks so much!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They will give you pain medicine for him, use it. It will help keep him from wanting to run around the first couple of days. I kept mine on leash or crated, and put his food in a puzzle. By the third day I was able to take him on short walks, on leash, but that's only if your dog doesn't pull, or leap on leash. We visit dog friendly stores, and if I needed to drive somewhere I let him ride along. Now that's not to say he wasn't ready to run before the 2 weeks were up, it just helped him deal with it.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> They will give you pain medicine for him, use it.


They never gave us pain meds or sedatives for Dexter. He was back to his old self about 20 minutes after getting home and keeping him quiet was impossible. Definitely ask for meds/sedatives!! 

We kept him on leash too, even in the house. Not that it really stopped the zoomies. We did lots of leash walks (I think we only stopped walks for a day or two) and visits to dog friendly places that were low key (like Lowe's, etc.) or even just car rides to get out of the house.

Good luck!


----------



## Taram (Oct 23, 2013)

My girls stitches burst after 2 days, from then on she was sedated and crated!


----------



## Duffy (Apr 16, 2013)

Had my boy done 2 weeks ago. Got a shot for pain at the office, and the vet said trying to keep him down would likely cause more problems. We went to the field the next day and he was his usual crazy self.


----------



## satellitebeach (Nov 16, 2010)

When my male got fixed, they told me to have him crated for 7-10 days.
The first day he slept a lot.
The second day, he was slightly sore but probably at 95%.
And by the third day he was fine.
Everything has been fine since.


----------

